# Part Time Coding Positions



## kjfeistner (May 27, 2017)

I have been looking for a remote, part-time coding position for quite a while and am struggling to find anything.  Does anyone have any good insight on companies hiring for this type of work.  I am certified and have 3 years experience.  It seems that everyone is looking for full-time.

Thank you!


----------



## jonezzie (May 27, 2017)

What is your specialty?


----------



## mkdred07 (May 28, 2017)

I would also like to know if any companies have part time positions. I have coded for pretty much everything besides cardiology. Over 20 years experience with CPC.


----------



## kjfeistner (May 28, 2017)

I have coded ED 3 years, Hematology for 2 and I just started Plastic Surgery about 4 months ago.


----------



## Crudolphr810 (May 29, 2017)

*Coding Job*

I will be relocating to the Dallas/Fort Worth area in the next two months and will be looking for full time employments.  I have been working in Healthcare for seven years now and have two years outpatient coding experience. I have also been working in the IT Information Dept Helpdesk for four years also, assistance provider nurse and medical assistant with compute question, EHR questions as well as training in our EHR system.   Please if any is looking for dedicated employee, please email are leave me a message.

Cleve Rudolph, CPC
Cleve_r@yahoo.com


----------

